
The Most Entrepreneurial Group in America Wasn't Born in America - prostoalex
http://www.inc.com/magazine/201502/adam-bluestein/the-most-entrepreneurial-group-in-america-wasnt-born-in-america.html
======
flip101
This website seems to have a memory leak. 3GB ram usage on the chrome.exe
process at 13% CPU.

~~~
jacquesm
How can a website have a memory leak? That's a browser property. Websites
don't leak memory.

~~~
ankitml
Really bad use of javascript can cause a memory leak in browser.

~~~
falcolas
Doesn't even have to be that bad of a use, appending an item to a long-lived
list and never popping it is all that it would take.

Garbage collection != memory leak proof

~~~
disputin
So why did flip get down voted, and not Jacques?

~~~
falcolas
I personally blame human nature. Jacques is a known/respected name around HN,
so since the OP was downvoted at least once (enough to make the text harder to
read), and a HN personality posted a "are you crazy" response, the typical
action taken is a quick "downvote OP, upvote personality".

The problem with downvotes in HN is the side effects. An early downvote can
mean nothing more significant than "I disagree with you", but it has the
effect of making a post significantly harder to read. When a post is hard to
read, fewer people will read the post, yet they are willing to accept and re-
enforce the judgement of their peers (especially HN personalities) without
critically reviewing it for themselves.

I wouldn't personally blame Jacques for this, but his dismissal (and possibly
the early downvote as well) has had a net negative effect on the OP,
regardless of the OP's correctness.

EDIT: And our sin appears to be getting too meta. Cardinal sin, that.

~~~
disputin
Bad meta. Sorry to lure you into it. I'll vote you back up.

------
chank
Because Silicon Valley has a high level of entrepreneurial immigrants it means
that it reflects the US as a whole, right? This considering it's in the state
with the highest level of immigration and the probably has more H1Bs than
anywhere else in the US. This has got to be the truth.

------
viksit
Hmm, I don't know if its just me, but the image of the female founder in their
title image seems sexist.

~~~
Infinitesimus
Care to provide some form of reasoning for that?

~~~
falcolas
I'm not the OP, but here's my interpretation:

1) The woman is the cream in your typical Oreo display of "diversity".

2) The men are in business casual attire (i.e. a button down shirts/polos),
the woman is wearing a fair amount of makeup and jewelry, and what appears to
be a dress blouse. Could be easily explained away as this particular founder's
usual method of dress (or the nature of her business), but it's a notable
exception in the three photos.

3) They couldn't have picked someone who qualified as an "immigrant" who
looked more stereotypically "native". This is not directly related to the
sexism argument, but as a result she seems to have been carefully picked to
fit in the image and give a point of reference.

~~~
m_t
Regarding the 2), after checking her company website, I'd say this is her
business attire:
[http://www.rubymakeupacademy.com/images/inc500_2.jpg](http://www.rubymakeupacademy.com/images/inc500_2.jpg)

~~~
viksit
It does appear that she might have submitted this picture for professional
publication and at which point, I'm sure the magazine would have to honor it.

